# Titanium Dioxide to clear M&P base



## youreapima2 (Jan 3, 2012)

I was wondering if you add a little bit of TD to a clear M&P base, would it change the M&P white, as it does with CP soap?

I only have a little bit left of M&P base and I don't wanna waste it and find out it won't work.

In CP I add 1 teaspoon for 2 lbs of soap

If I can add td to M&P base how much TD would I use in lets say 2 cups of melted soap?


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jan 6, 2012)

Titanium Dioxide will work just fine with clear, you will not need much to color 2 cups of soap.  I would mix the powder in with an oil, say glycerin and then add it to the base slowly until I get the tone of white I want. 

Remember TD is hazardous to breathe, handle with care and best of luck in your endeavors


----------



## jbabs (Jan 10, 2012)

Titanium Dioxide is the only difference between Clear MP base and White MP base. You can use pre-mixed titanium dioxide in clear soap base to turn it white and for 2 cups you would really only need a few small drops. Or you can mix the powder in a small amount of glycerin and mix it that way.


----------

